# My Band is on iTunes!



## matt41gb

Hey guys, just letting you know that my band, "41 Gorgeous Blocks" is now on iTunes. You can preview each song, so it's easier to know if you're going to like it, or not . Our website is www.41gb.com and you can find us on iTunes at this website.........

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/this-kills-me/id412548093?ign-mpt=uo=4

-Matt


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

That is great!


----------



## pugsandkids

I can't listen right now, but congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## dmmj

Ok I have to ask does your name have any special meaning or is it just random?


----------



## Marty333

I have an mp3 player but not an ipod. I cant even listen to your music


----------



## fhintz

Marty, you can download iTunes onto any PC, and then put stuff onto blank CDs.


----------



## zzzdanz

Awesome!


----------



## matt41gb

dmmj said:


> Ok I have to ask does your name have any special meaning or is it just random?



The name comes from the book "The Catcher in the Rye." It's a line in chapter 13 I believe that says "he walked 41 gorgeous blocks all the way back to the hotel." 

-Matt


----------



## Marty333

I cant download itunes my parents wont let me  do you have it on youtube?


----------



## fhintz

There were some complete sample songs on the website Matt posted.


----------



## matt41gb

Marty333 said:


> I cant download itunes my parents wont let me  do you have it on youtube?



We sure do! There are a few videos that we did some years ago. We're planning on doing another one next month. 

Here are some links. 

Don't Break Tomorrow 2010
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9tzj7D9LPE

Remind Me 2004
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsciuTEg6cs&feature=related

Falling Asleep 2002
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M4R717mbvk&feature=related

Moot Point 2005
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWffxEJX_6o&feature=related

I'm the drummer by the way. 

-Matt


----------



## Jessicap

Marty333 said:


> I cant download itunes my parents wont let me  do you have it on youtube?



if you go to the site he as listed you can at least hear parts of the songs. 

Very awesome and I figured you were the drummer from the 41 things to know, they say that someone has more Tatoos than Matt the drummer has pets... lol.


----------



## matt41gb

Jessicap said:


> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant download itunes my parents wont let me  do you have it on youtube?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you go to the site he as listed you can at least hear parts of the songs.
> 
> Very awesome and I figured you were the drummer from the 41 things to know, they say that someone has more Tatoos than Matt the drummer has pets... lol.
Click to expand...


Haha! Yep, that's me with all the pets. At one point there were 3 Matts in the band, so it got a little confusing. 

-Matt Morris


----------



## Marty333

I really really like your song moot point!


----------



## matt41gb

Marty333 said:


> I really really like your song moot point!



Thanks! I look like a little kid in that video. lol. 

-Matt


----------



## ChiKat

Very cool!!
And I love Catcher In The Rye


----------

